# How old are you and how many college credits do you have.



## airjones45 (Jul 15, 2016)

Just recently opted to go back to school and was wondering how close everyone is to graduating 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

24

Zero. Never have and probably never will.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

19. 0 credits. Signed up for 12 but immediately dropped 2 classes. Attempted 6 for 2 months until I dropped them as well.

I'm planning on trying again this fall..


----------



## airjones45 (Jul 15, 2016)

Bbpuff said:


> 19. 0 credits. Signed up for 12 but immediately dropped 2 classes. Attempted 6 for 2 months until I dropped them as well.
> 
> I'm planning on trying again this fall..


Did you drop because of bad instruction or where tou simply overwelmed by the workload?

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

airjones45 said:


> Did you drop because of bad instruction or where tou simply overwelmed by the workload?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


I mean I had quite a few reasons. I dropped the first 2 classes almost immediately because I was extremely intimidated in one of them, and extremely anxious in the other. I knew I couldn't go back there so I just dropped it the day after attending.

The last two was half because of anxiety, and half because I wasn't motivated. One of the classes was a speech class. I managed to present two speeches and had another speech due in a few hours. I had it written down, but I couldn't get it memorized and didn't feel confident in the subject. So I ended up dropping the class instead because I didn't want to look like a fool in front of everyone. And of course I dropped my last class as well because I saw no point in just going to school if I only have one class.

I ended up not even attempting to go the next semester as well. My mom currently thinks that I went to college for one year. So I'm screwed by the end of this year unless I find an elaborate excuse. heh.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

21. I don't know, not a whole lot. I started school late and have a year left to go at CC. :/ Then I'm not sure if it's worth moving on to university because I'm not sure I'll ever be ready to sign my life into debt.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Wtf is a college credit


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm 31 and will start college in a few weeks. No idea what college credits are or if we even get that over here.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

less than 30, never finished, going to be 32 soon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Just turned 22 zero never went to college


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

32, and I have at least 9 years worth. Still dumb.


----------



## JustAPeepInTheMicrowave (Jan 4, 2012)

20 years old with 46 credits. Should be 61 after next semester.


----------



## AbandonedAccount443 (Aug 3, 2016)

23, 71 units. The first two years of my life was wasted on self-pity.


----------



## AbandonedAccount443 (Aug 3, 2016)

ChibixLen said:


> 23, 71 units. The first two years of my life was wasted on self-pity.


 Sorry, I meant to say "college life"


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

21. I'm not sure probably 70 something. I have less than a year to be done. The past three years felt pretty much like a blur though. Took practically all of my classes online. Only my first semester was all on campus. Got in a car crash (just me no one hurt) and honestly kinda glad I wasn't on campus much after that. Hopefully no one remembers my face anymore.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

29, with 40 credits. 80 left to go... ew


----------



## Alwaysanxiousgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

25. I only just barely finished my General Ed this past summer (it sucks, I feel so behind). I'll be starting my program in the Spring and will (hopefully) graduate in 2 years.


----------



## SumayaaMy123 (Aug 10, 2016)

I go to Uni, and I am not familiar with credits. But I will start my second year this year and I am 19(soon 20), and I have completed all my course except one (computer science - python) as I was not "qualified" for final exam, despite scoring high in midterm.. All because of strict and bitter teachers who believe that anyone who studies science (that be biologt, physics, chemestry) should understand computing, even though I never programmed anything before and did surprisingly well on midterms.. Oh well, gotta take the entire subject all over again (sucks soo bad). Oops, sorry, long rant. Just two years


----------



## CalvinCandie (Aug 1, 2016)

20 years old with 43. Spent too much time playing video games and watching YouTube videos. I'm trying to hit my 60 by the end of this year. My grades are all A's so that's a plus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apocrelapse (Aug 17, 2016)

17 years old, 30 credits

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirru (Aug 21, 2016)

17 with 22 credits. I dual enrolled during high school.


----------



## JoelNZ (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm 32 years old. I'm not sure what you mean by credits but I'm in University and I have completed 2 and a half years of Social Practice degree. I recently dropped out of my final work placement due to anxiety and low self esteem. I'm aiming at attempting my final work placement first semester next year to complete my degree  
Currently I'm trying to find another medication to help with my anxiety. Hopefully I find a medication that is helpful and will enable me to have the confidence to complete my degree.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I literally forgot that you need college credits for your major smh. 

I've done 24 so far.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 27, 2016)

21 years. 

122 credits. 

Did dual enrollment in high school. Finished my AA,working towards my BS degree. I'm going for a PhD so I'll be in college until I'm ~30ish.


----------



## Eneri (Sep 25, 2011)

26, when I transfer I had over 90 because I took random classes for two semester (or more...can't remember) to please my parents that I was doing something with my life.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amon said:


> Celery


I majored in Peanut Butter and minored in Raisins, let's put our degrees together and make Ants on a Log snacks!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> I majored in Peanut Butter and minored in Raisins, let's put our degrees together and make Ants on a Log snacks!


What about chocolate? You could make Reese's cups.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

IM 31 and ive attempted 172 credir hours but only completed 76 credits in five years 2002-2006-part of 2011


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> What about chocolate? You could make Reese's cups.


I've completely wasted my education..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> I've completely wasted my education..


Not if that is what my degree is in - I had trouble with the Advanced Melting class.

We could form a company :lol.


----------



## notBlair (Sep 1, 2016)

I think I have around 60~ (not counting the 12 I'm taking this semester). I'm half way done with my degree, but I'm planning on taking at least 15 more credits though (partially because graduate school, partially because I want to take certain classes outside of the ones I have to take, and partially because I don't wanna graduate).


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

In my 30s, and zero college credits. I don't think it's a wise choice if you have no idea what you're going to do; plus there are better options given the economy and job market (I'm thinking skilled trades).


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

40 and ZERO , a big fat *ZERO* 
Not planning on wasting time and money on my brain at this age , I mean I'm nearly senile .


----------

